# SolveClock.com **Updated**



## mattbradley (Dec 21, 2010)

SolveClock (solveclock.com) is a speed solving timer I've been working on. It's just a rough draft right now, but I plan on implementing many more features in the future. Press SPACE to start and SPACE to stop.

Currently, it only generates a scramble for the 3x3x3, and it has only the basic stats; but, I'm looking for comments or suggestions for future features. What are some of the essentials a speedcubing timer needs? What features are missing from your favorite timers? What should I start working on first?

Current features in the works:

Additional scrambles
Additional stats and graphs
+2 and DNF options for times
Manual editing of times
Saving the scramble with the time for future reference
Session persistence in online database

All criticisms and suggestions are welcome!


----------



## steph1389 (Dec 21, 2010)

Personally i think if you were able to embed a graph or download the results automatically into a graph would be perfect for beginners or intermediate cubers.

Any way to do that?


----------



## Fire Cuber (Dec 21, 2010)

1) WCA official inspection
2) Able to make table, graphs and chart
3) Counting mo3, avg 5, avg 12 and avg 100
4) Counting standard deviations
5) Simple graphic (I could give you an idea, maybe I can upload a picture soon)


----------



## mattbradley (Dec 21, 2010)

Fire Cuber said:


> 1) WCA official inspection
> 2) Able to make table, graphs and chart
> 3) Counting mo3, avg 5, avg 12 and avg 100
> 4) Counting standard deviations
> 5) Simple graphic (I could give you an idea, maybe I can upload a picture soon)


 
Thanks for the great ideas. What kind of simple graphic do you mean?


----------



## steph1389 (Dec 21, 2010)

Line graph to show how over time you can see how your time has varied.


----------



## mattbradley (Jan 1, 2011)

Hey folks,

SolveClock.com has been updated with several new features. Every scramble is saved along with the time. Also, a graph is shown that plots the progress of your solve times. The times can be graphed by date/time or by the solve number.

Check it out! A ton of new features are on the way, including:


Session storage in an online database
Scrambles for more puzzles
+2 and DNF options
Manual solve time adding and editing
Customizable stats
WCA inspection

As always, any comments, suggestions, or bug reports are welcome. Have a happy new year!

- Matt


----------



## mattbradley (Jan 13, 2011)

Hey guys,

SolveClock.com has undergone some improvements. The big thing? Session persistence! Your solves are stored in a cookie, so they won't disappear if you leave the page. The graph has gone through an upgrade, and there's lots of cosmetic improvements too. Check it out!


----------



## Walter Souza (Jan 14, 2011)

Nice timer.

Some suggestions/observations:


Standard deviation would be useful
"Clear times" command is hard to find
WCA nomenclature for "average" is "mean" and "last X of Y" is "average or Y"
Allow storage of more times. If space is a problem, you could save some by storing just the RNG seed (for the scrambles) and the solution times themselves


----------



## Toad (Jan 14, 2011)

Canvas <3


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 14, 2011)

solveclock.com? I seriously thought that would be a website with a tutorial for, you know, solving clock.
I'll try it out later today and will let you know if I have any comments (no comment means: nice job, works for me)


----------



## TiLiMayor (Jan 14, 2011)

Does it provide me scrambles for clock?


----------



## Toad (Jan 14, 2011)

TiLiMayor said:


> Does it provide me scrambles for clock?


 
Please read the initial post properly.


----------



## TheMachanga (Jan 14, 2011)

I thought this was a clock simulator 

I don't like how EVERY solve is graphed. It would be cool if it graphs every avg of 5. So if you do 12 solves, there would only be 2 points on the graph. Maybe the user can change it to every 12 solves.


----------

